# fare da



## marta456

Ciao a tutti.

Ho scritto questa frase:


Ces donnés apporteront une évidence forte supportant notre hypothèse que l’MGP empêche la calcification artérielle en masquant les protéines qui peuvent fonctionner comme échafaudages pour la minéralisation de la lamine élastique.

Quello che non mi soddisfa e' la parte

"fonctionner comme echafaudages"

vorrei dire

le proteine che possono fare da scaffold per la mineralizzazione....

Come si dice 'fare da' in questo senso?

Grazie mille

Marta


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour marta456 

Dans ce cas, pourrait-on dire tout simplement :
*"qui servent d'échafaudage pour"*
?
Mais attendons d'autres avis


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marta, 
Esattamente come lo propone DP (ciao DP _) fare da = servir de, jouer le rôle de. _Mi sembra ricordare dai miei studi, tempo fa, che si parlava allora di "protéines de soutien pour la minéralisation".


----------



## marta456

Cari Matuopaschat e DearPrudence,

Grazie mille!! Wow ora che so che c'e' un altro membro con background bio faro' altre domande su questo forum. 

Marta


----------



## matoupaschat

Comunque non illuderti troppo: era prima del diluvio universale...


----------

